# Buying a puppy



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey guys so I am in the process of buying a puppy for my dad. Hes getting older and this is the last chance he will be able to enjoy his dream dog. He has done so much for me and I want to make sure this dog is perfect. Ive never bought a dog before and I know some of you guys sell puppies.







I am Planning on putting a deposit on the sable. But before I did that I wanted to know what I should be asking the breeder? https://www.facebook.com/RedbudLake/ The place I am getting her from is called Lakeside Shepherds in TN. Anyone in that area that might know the place? The person Ive been talking to seems to be very nice. Im asking them to hold the puppy until February when my dad officially retires. They agreed as long as I pay the balance in full when the puppy is weaned, that sounds fair to me but what do you guys think? What else should I be asking?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

has anyone done a Walmart to walmart deposit?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Money gram, walmart 2 walmart.
To make a transfer, go to Walmart, customer service desk, fill out a form with the transfer amount, recipient’s name, and state the funds are heading to. 
Cash, debit cards accepted for payment. Walmart-2-Walmart will transfer the money and the seller can pickup the cash, at any store in the specified state within a few minutes, there is a fee to do this.

Make sure the pup gets a vet health certificate prior to shipping. Have a written contract saying the pup will be healthy at the time of pickup or you get your money back. Make sure the deposit is returned if the puppy dies or gets sick. 
Ask what vaccinations were given, such as parvo vaccine ect. If they have the proof or if you can call their vet, to ask about them, seeings how they said it has been done, unless they did them themselves. 

You should ask if the pups parents have any known issues or hip dysplasia. Nothing more devastating finding out later they are in a lot of pain and crippled. Most people ask when it comes to larger breeds, if they are hip certified.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The owner says they dont do vet checks on the puppies. I was looking at their facebook page and under their sold album there was a couple pictures of puppies he showed me, that had been posted a week prior to him showing me. would that be a red flag? I have a gut feeling that something is wrong but still would like another opinion. The person talking to me has been helpful but a little vague, he was willing to write up a contract when I asked him.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

He just sent me a recent video of the puppy. Shes adorable, I have a friend in TN would it be worthwhile for her to go look at the pup?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A health certificate is crucial, a vet looks over the animal and may be able to detect if something is wrong. If this pup is registered and you are paying out all that money, I see a red flag there. 
Having a friend go look won't say if the pup is hiding an issue.

The breeder being vague is not a good thing.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

hes willing to do a health cert, but does shots himself so no regular vet checks is what I mean, does that matter wether he does it himself? The video he sent has me feeling better. I guess Im just nervous. Im so used to buying goats its like my second nature, a puppy seems so different. He answers all my questions but I dont know what else Im supposed to ask. He seems better now that we have more details worked out. I hear so many bad stories about buying rom a breeder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, it isn't bad he does the vaccines ect himself. 
Not at all. You just want to make sure the heath certificate is in check. I would ask about hip dysplasia if you haven't yet and if the parents are certified, which means a vet xrayed the parents hips and verify they are good. 

Just follow your heart and I hope all goes well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would absolutely not buy a puppy from a high-dollar breeder without being able to meet both the parents in person. Adopting a rescue puppy is another story but not when purchasing.

I'm not sure how many months they are agreeing to hold the puppy until your dad retires but I would be cautious as those are very important months in puppy development and if the puppy isn't socialized well during that time it can lead to fear issues later on. The puppy needs to go to new places, car rides, meet lots of different people & animals, etc. in order to become a well rounded pet without behavioral issues. Sitting in a breeding kennel won't provide that.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Well i got my cousin down there to hold onto the puppy (assuming i get her) Thats what the guy mentioned that aswell, and I agree. Shed be about three months by the time I get her. Is that too late? They are asking $650 for her with a $200 deposit. Meeting the parents is a little tough because we live so far away, is tere something else I could do instead. I saw a picture of her dam.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

There are so many things that could go wrong with purchasing a puppy from so far away. I would probably pass on this one and look for one closer to you. Is there any particular reason you want this puppy/a puppy from this breeder?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

To me it sounds like you don't have a great feeling about it or are having doubts. To me I listen to that and the few times I haven't it has bitten me so hard.
I do agree with saltey on being a little nervous about being socialized. I had two dogs that were not, well the first one the guys grandkids played with them on the weekend and he turned out wonderful! The dog I have now her name is Skits, do I need to say more lol I love her and she is so dang loyal but she is a Skits and car rides are out of the question. But still with both I got them fairly young, 3 months old I'm not sure how that would go. My dog got a puppy at 6 months old and that was the worst dog ever! She didn't listen she was a runner but that is also a pretty big difference between 3 and 6.
How many puppies do they have left? Or that you would be willing to buy? You could kinda shop around and keep a eye on them selling maybe and jump in and get the last one, if there is more then one you would like.
Also I have to say you are so dang sweet and this is such a nice thing you are doing for your dad ️


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Well a reason im looking so far is there are not a lot of breeders in the area and the ones that are I wouldnt be able to afford. I am going on a road trip down to that area in february to look at colleges. I have a cousin who agreed last night if we were to get her she will hold the puppy for the month until we get down there. She has a dog and can socialize her. Would that be a good idea? It would only be until the dog is 3 months old. I am feeling better now that I know its not a scam. (I hear so many bad stories about that) and part of it was not knowing what I was doing. Im feeling a lot better now and think shes the one for my dad. But i am still looking around. Shes the last puppy in the litter that my dad would like. The next litter would be in the summer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think having your cousin get the puppy would work out well. She might bond with her but at that age I would imagine she should adapt when your dad gets her. Plus he will be retired so he will have plenty of one on one time with her lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What area are you located?

You are seeking female or male German Sheppard, what color?
Maybe we can be on the lookout for one closer to you.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I am in New Hampshire. Sables, bicolors, or anything with a lot of black. Female (he says they are smarter) There are a couple breeders in the area i was looking at but my dad likes the old style. 
I still have my eyes open but I think she will be perfect for him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you have things worked out after talking to the breeder and your cousin agreeing to keep the dog.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I promise I am not trying to sound negative, but how have you made absolute sure it's not a scam? Since your cousin is there could you send the money to her instead of the breeder and have her go in person, see the puppy, and get in writing that she paid and they are holding it?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would also see how many dogs this person has and breeds. If there are multiple dogs (look on the website) - this would be a huge red flag for me. Someone I know keeps 38 - the health is comprised and the living conditions dismal.(Yes they have been reported). I say go with your gut. If you feel something is wrong - it is! I know your emotions are for giving to your dad - but if he gets an unhealthy pup that will create so many problems. I hope things work out with whatever you decide.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some of these sound promising.

https://www.facebook.com/Black-Paws-Farm-229559870560231/

https://www.facebook.com/eurohund/

https://www.facebook.com/KWShepherds/

http://www.goblekennels.com/puppies.html

http://www.traumhofgsd.com/For_Sale.html

http://gretchanya.com/puppies/

http://www.selectshepherds.com/html/puppies.html

http://www.eurohund.com/Puppies.html


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Actually you guys are right. After thinking about it he's too far away and too much for an unregistered puppy. I will keep looking. I guess I'm jumping ahead of myself. A lot of puppies that will be ready by February aren't even born yet. I just want everything to be perfect.
So now that I'm looking again what questions should I be asking?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Ask about displyasia testing in adults. Health guarantee. How many breeding dogs do they have. References of a couple of their clients. Vet check for pups. American or German lines?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

How much would you spend for a puppy? Im seeing a lot that are over $1000. Would it be a good idea if he were to pick the puppy out himself?


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I occasionally raise ABCA Registered herding/working Border Collies. I'll try not to make this too long lol, but here are the things I would look for. 

Any of my adult dogs that I even consider breeding have full genetic testing done, along with hips checked, eyes checked (CEA), elbows, etc. So I would check and make sure the parents are. Especially if they are wanting you to pay that much for a pup.

I do the wormings on schedule at home, but they are still raised with multiple vet checkups from the time they are born until they leave, and the buyers get their records from all visits. The vet does all vaccinations, and does health checks and certificates when they are ready to go to their new homes. So that is something I would expect from a breeder also. 

I start socializing mine from the time they are born, and all have basic training and manners when they are old enough to leave. I think that is a major thing to look at. If the breeder really spends extra (well needed) time training/socializing them, so they have a good start and can be trained to their full potential later on. 

If the breeders have an intention behind the breeding, rather than just producing more pups. Trying to breed pups that are better than their parents, improving the breed, bringing in imported lines. Not "here are two random full blooded dogs we can breed together, so we can have some fullblooded pups to sale". I do like how the breeder you mentioned breeds for the old style German Shepherds, so they do have something they are working towards. But I wasn't super impressed with the odd sketchyness you noticed, or the fact that they are unregistered. Good going with your gut. 

Another thing, as aggravating as a "buyer interview" process is. I am very particular to who I sale my pups to, and do match individual pups personality to the homes that are best suited for them. And I have bought some amazing dogs who come from extremely picky breeders haha. But if anything, I feel that it gives you a good idea of the care level for the pups. Someone who is going to take money and give a pup to the first person to ask, compared to someone who cares enough about each individual pup to make sure they all go to good homes. You can tell when breeders have a lot of time and energy put into raising pups, and it really reflects.

If I were you, I would just wait to get one that will be ready after he retires. Just so he will have the whole experience of raising and training it himself. Or even letting him help pick one out. Or if it's a surprise and he might be picky, maybe showing him one of the parents pictures and saying "this is my friends new dog isn't he/she beautiful", which he will be overjoyed, or point out what he doesn't like about them and you can choose a different litter. (I am very particular of the new dogs I bring in, so I would be an emotional wreck if someone chose the wrong thing for me hahahaha)

I think $1000 is fine for a registered dog, from a planned breeding, by an experienced great breeder, with health tested parents, whose parents also have good personalities, with a vet check and all wormers and first vaccines. I think those who put time and money into the pups and ask a high amount, the pups are well worth it. But I know some that will ask the same amount, without putting anything into them. You just have to be able to pick those not so great "breeders" out. 

But I also think there are others out their with less expensive dogs, that would still suit what you are looking for. My best herding dog I ever owned was a very cheap ABCA reg pup off Craigslist, from an elderly farming couple 10 hours away. I would not trade her for the world, and she can out-work every dog I own. Doesn't always work out like that, but don't think you have to spend a crazy amount for a good dog. It might just take a while longer to find a great litter that is also priced for less.

That was a really long post (sorry), but it is one of the only things I have a big opinion about hahaha.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gagoats2017 said it very well in a book, LOL, it is very informative.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Goatzrule I just had puppies born to our LGDs. If you still are looking, I'll give you a pup.

Your posts have impressed me to no end. I'll answer any questions you have about my farm and animals.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Y'all should have seen the unedited version hahahaha. It was waaaay longer. :haha:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That's why God created Editors!!!!! (I shudder to imagine how long those begats would have been!!!!)

The good pup to a good home is still valid, however...
not that you were looking!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

mariarose I would but I am not looking for an LDG at this time. If it were a barn cat I would take you up on it.
Ive been looking at a couple breeders and the breeders that @toth boer goats posted do look promising. Ones having a litter in january. Ive emailed that one but still wiating for a reply. theres a guy a days drive away with a litter born on thanksgiving. They are registered but not showing although I dont normally support breeding just for the heck of it I think one would be really suited for my dad or one like it. German Shepherds cant have a really high drive if bred for it and thats what people around here seem to be breeding for but my dad doesnt need a too high energy dog Its far and Id like for my dad to possibly pick one out himself. The owner is giving me a decent price. I still have time to look keep looking. But if i could find a situation like that from a small breeder breeding like one a year for a family pet thatd be prefect


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope it all works out for you and your dad


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GaGoats2017 said:


> Y'all should have seen the unedited version hahahaha. It was waaaay longer. :haha:


 :haha:


----------

